# [SOLVED] the network adapter &quot;LAC&quot; is not currently configured to use IP protocol



## jazzcat99 (Jun 2, 2010)

*[SOLVED] the network adapter &quot;LAC&quot; is not currently configured to use IP protocol*

my 2 yr old dell insprion 530 pc with Vista 6.0 has a recent problem, when I try to connect to the net, through either IE or Firefox, I get a Server Not Found, problem loading page message.
did AT&T support, did the ping tests=total loss. motorola modem tests fine - and it works with diff [older] pc with XP from the garage which I'm using now to contact you. read many posts here at the TSF, and tried a lot of the fixes: netsh int ip reset, winsock reset – no help. IPV4 and IPv6 are both selected and enabled, 
Intel diagnostics: connection test: failed; link: connected; cable: good; hardware: tests passed. 
bought, installed and configured a new PCI ethrnet network card - no help. uninstalled and removed it.
Here are the cmd results:

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Host name………………press_enter-PC
Primary Dns suffix
Node Type………………Unknown
IP Routing Enables……..No
WINS Proxy Enabled…...No

netsh int ip reset reset.log

Resulting echo Request . failed
Access is denied

Reseting Interface, OK!
Reseting Unicast Address, OK!

Ipconfig /flushdns

Sucessfully flushed the Dns Resolver Cache

Ipconfig /registerdns

Registration of the Dns resource records for all adapters of this computer has been initiated. Any errors will be reported in the Event Viewer in 15 minues

Ipconfig /release

The operation has failed as no adapter is in the state permissible for this operation

Ipconfig /renew

The operation has failed as no adapter is in the state permissible for this operation

Netsh int ip reset rest.log

Resulting echo Request . failed
Access is denied

There is no user specified setting to be reset

ping 192.168.1.254 [default gateway address]

PING: transmit failed, error code 1231 Lost = 4 (100 % loss)

any help appreciated - thanks!!
jazzcat


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: the network adapter "LAC" is not currently configured to use IP protocol*

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?

It would be best if you could post a screen shot of Device Manager with the *Network adapters* and *Other devices* sections expanded.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## jazzcat99 (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: the network adapter "LAC" is not currently configured to use IP protocol*

Thanks for your help!
Device mgr Network adapters: only 1 listed: Intel(R) 82562V-2 10/100 - no red X displayed
Device Mgr: expanded all and checked - no yellow ? or ! displayed.
2 Screen shots are attached, and will quick post last one
Thanks again!


----------



## jazzcat99 (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: the network adapter "LAC" is not currently configured to use IP protocol*

last screen shot


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: the network adapter "LAC" is not currently configured to use IP protocol*

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## jazzcat99 (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: the network adapter "LAC" is not currently configured to use IP protocol*

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Host name………………press_enter-PC
Primary Dns suffix
Node Type………………Unknown
IP Routing Enables……..No
WINS Proxy Enabled…...No


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: the network adapter "LAC" is not currently configured to use IP protocol*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## jazzcat99 (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: the network adapter "LAC" is not currently configured to use IP protocol*

my OS is Vista. are the TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3 the same?


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\press_enter>netsh int ip reset reset.log
Reseting Echo Request, failed.
Access is denied.

Reseting Interface, OK!
A reboot is required to complete this action.

C:\Users\press_enter>netsh winsock reset catalog

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.

C:\Users\press_enter>

rebooted, same results: Server not found


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: the network adapter "LAC" is not currently configured to use IP protocol*

Sorry, different stack repair. :smile:


*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or Windows 7.*

Start, All Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## jazzcat99 (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: the network adapter "LAC" is not currently configured to use IP protocol*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\press_enter>netsh winsock reset catalog

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.


C:\Users\press_enter>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
Reseting Echo Request, failed.
Access is denied.

Reseting Interface, OK!
A reboot is required to complete this action.


C:\Users\press_enter>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
Reseting Echo Request, failed.
Access is denied.

There's no user specified settings to be reset.


C:\Users\press_enter>

rebooted
no connection: Server not found


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: the network adapter "LAC" is not currently configured to use IP protocol*

Same IPCONFIG /ALL output?


Check that all your network services are Started: 

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration _(XP wireless configurations only_)
WLAN AutoConfig (_Vista wireless configurations only_)
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

*All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).*

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing.


----------



## jazzcat99 (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: the network adapter "LAC" is not currently configured to use IP protocol*

C:\Users\press_enter>Same IPCONFIG /ALL output?

yes, same output:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\press_enter>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : press_enter-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

I went down the Services list you sent. All were STARTED
I then stopped and restarted all on the list and rebooted

same result: no connection


----------



## jazzcat99 (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: the network adapter "LAC" is not currently configured to use IP protocol*

finally connected!!!
I read a post by 2xgrump about turning off the firewall. I couldn't turn off ZoneAlarm, so I uninstalled it.
voila!
finally connected!!!
goodbye ZoneAlarm...

thanks to all at TSF for all your help!


----------

